# My observations on the NR issue....



## duckguy (Apr 19, 2003)

I am one of the new guys, or lurkers as we are called, and I have what I hope is an un-bias (never hunted out of my home state for waterfowl) observation and opinion on the hole NR issue.
It seems to me, by what I read here and other places on the net and in print, that the hole issue is access for residents. If I am not right please correct me.
Well, as I see it, there are 2 problems to the access issue. One: outfitters and guides, and non residents leasing up all the land so there is less access to the average residents hunter. Two: NR's then using the guides as there access to all the prime hunting spots.
To regulate the NR's lic. number to me is compairing it to the preditor issue. Lets just try to regulate what the preditor feeds on and then they will move on or just go away! 
Go to the heart of the issue. Regulate the leasers, not the leasees. If the guides are the problem then your state needs to enact regulations on guides and outfitters, (in my comairison the preditor), not the NR's (the food source). 
Thanks for the oportunity to express my opinion!


----------



## Debb (Apr 18, 2003)

I think you have hit the nail on the head. One thing I see People assuming is that by eliminating the non-resident hunter numbers they think they are going to gain more access to privately owned farm and ranch land. I feel times have changed. I think the days are limited for the hunter who starts out driving around looking for game to hunt and then expecting to be able to hunt there. I've done it many times in the past myself. We all have to face the fact that the private land in North Dakota is becoming more and more posted. This doesn't mean less access, it just means we need to start planning our hunts in advance. One other thing we will never accomplish in North Dakota thru legislation is gaining access to the prime and best hunting locations on private land. The best hunting has almost always been posted and only limited access allowed, someone will always control these locations.

The non-resident issue addresses access issues just like trying to stear a horse by pulling on its tail.

Landowners have the right to lease and sell to whomever they want to. Trying to put legislation on this is not legal. The laws allow you to rent or lease out your housing property to whomever you choose and at whatever price you choose. The landowner has this same right and should not be called greedy for doing as they choose, it's just regular business as normal, highest bidder gets it.

Access in North Dakota will only happen in two ways, one being by the use of money and leasing a place to hunt and the second is communication with landowners and getting access permission before you hunt.

The only way to increase public access is to lease private lands for the public use. If the public doesn't someone else will.


----------



## duckguy (Apr 19, 2003)

I just wanted to add, I have a few buddies that have hunted your fine state in the past. They all have nothing but GOOd things to say about the land owners, business owners and locals. 
One particular story I've been told comes to mind. My buds stopped in a little town called Rollah(spelling) to fill up with gas and stop at the local watering hole for a cold refreshment. They were sitting at the bar minding there own business, when a local asked "Where you from?" The response was south central Minn. "Hunting ducks, or geese?" the guy asked. "Either or. Just arrived to the area. Planning on doing some scouting for the rest of the day and see if we can't get a few in the morning." my bud replied. "Well, you don't have to wait until tomorrow, I got a couple good spots you guys can hit this afternoon if you like! Infact let me make a couple phone calls and let me see if I can get you a couple more spots." In the hour or so they spent in that watering hole, they got the ok to hunt on 5 different farmers land, plus got several suggestions on where the geese are feeding plus numerous spots where the ducks were as well.
I don't know if this is common or not, but if just 1/4 the residents of your state are this helpful or friendly, I will start making regular trips! And you all can rest assured that I will treat you, and your land with the same friendly face and respect that had been shown to some straingers from MINN. Thanks!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Your friends enjoyed the good ol ND attitude. That is exactly what we are trying to preserve. How much would it suck if your friends were in the bar and someone would have come up to them and offered them access to their ground at a fee of 200 bucks a gun. That is exactly what has already happened in ND's pheasant belt, and I for one would hate to see it happen in the good waterfowling areas of the state. but it seems the powers that be are more concerned about the almighty dollar and don't really give a rip about anything or anyone else. Maybe when I am done with college Regina or Saskatoon will have a need for an engineer :roll:  :roll:


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

decoyer, try $300/gun/day. I like the suggestions but early scouting has done little for me. You can brown nose all you want many land owners do not want you hunting and if they do they have plenty of people already hunting it like family and personal friends and have no time for you. I sat at a table when GNF did their meetings and listened to a bunch of land owners say how they let people who ask hunt. BS. I knew everyone of them and not one of them let people hunt their land. One guy who is a guide had the balls to say that he lets people hunt his land if they ask. some more BS. Come fall we will see if these land owners will let people hunt their land. Most are just like Cootkiller, give me, give me, give me, I want, I need. Thank god I know a handfull of land owners who will let me hunt and do not buy into that resident hunters are selfish crap. Look at the tally. Guides/outfitters and land owners gave up nothing. It was the resident hunter who had to make ALL the compromises. Stay away from the spirit water inn in minnewauken, ND. According to him we are all peta lovers.


----------



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

I am from WI and will be making a trip to your state this fall to hunt waterfowl for the first time.(in ND that is) I have a friend who used to live there and he talks the state and its people up. I look forward to making the jurney. I can hunt hear for days on end and only see a few duck and people are always shooting into the clouds. Im tired of it. The only reason they skybust is because the limited number of ducks. They still dont get any but if they would wait the ducks will come down. I have talked with many ND residents and have got a few good tips and tricks that they use. I also see that there seems to be some hostility between some residents and NR's. This seems to be because some or most of the NR's use a guide and that money goes to support the purchasing of land leases. Any one who uses a guide for access is not actually hunting they are shooting :sniper: or just killing. :evil: I will be bringing my father in law and will NOT be using a guide. I look forward to the hunt and hope to make the trip every year. Good luck hunting this year. :beer:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Travis,
Just a few tips for when you come.
If you are after mallards and pinny's, gadwals and wigeon leave the floaring decoys at home. Bring some magnum canada dekes and two or three robo ducks. Hunt the fields either in the morning or after 4:30. You will be amazed at how the skies just magically fill with birds. Try to find combined barley fields or spring wheat fields early season and pea and bean fields late season. Trust me, there is plenty of access to go around. If you are having troubles, give cootkiller a call, I can show you some prime stuff.

cootkiller


----------



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I don't have many land dekes but I do have a lot of floaters. Here in WI I hunt a lot of open or big water. I do have a few canada dekes and a few mags. I will have a robo duck by that time. I may have to get a hold of you just before I come out there to check up on the conditions. I would like to shoot all tpes of ducks so it doesn't matter. Once again thanks for the info and tips.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey do those spinners work on those coots too ??? :lol:

Between take a kid fishing & now the NR connection - I think cootster is showing his :justanangel: side.

Hey !!! Maverick & Duckguy & Travis!!! it would be worth it to drive here & smooze old shootacoot - I'd wine him & dine him (maybe once a month) - what ever it would take  well almost :roll: Cause he could put you on some serious ducks.

But if your going to drive around & look for ducks in the DL area, or hunt public lands (other than the Big waters) You are in for a shock (well maybe not) your from Wisc. right ??? But if you are coming for the opener, or during the Minn. or Wisc. Teacher convention long weekends (& they are always on two different back to back weeks) - than it is one of the crowdedest places in ND.

He knows plenty of guys that will take you out for $200 or more a day that mostly shoot ducks - over goose decoys.  Now I put a frown there, cause that is the state of affairs especially for SOB's in ND

If you are willing to drive certain directions say 50 miles or so - there will be more options & less competition & the further the better (to me less crowded) it becomes.

Early you get the easy pickins - Later you get migraters & mature birds - Most NR's never ever see the real migration - Won't risk the dates on freeze up & storms - but later is better - especially when all the locals start chasing those 4 legged dears

Hey coot !!! you got any water big enough to float my boats ??? - Now thats real traditional duck hunting :beer:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Truth of the matter is SOB's are just darn smart birds and we as humans haven't come up with new decoy that can fool em. Canucks and ducks are dumb son a biaches that can be fool by tires cut in half propped up in the snow.

You say floating a boat is traditional hunting. My grandfather always told me to never shoot a bird off the roost.

I hope Fetch that you are not ridiculing take a kid fishing day. It is one of the best programs for getting kids back into the outdoors. Hopefully next fall we encorporate take a kid hunting day.

cootkiller


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Travis, cootkiller is in the heart of the area you're researching so I'm sure he could help.

I think the whole resident/NR debate has fizzled away. 2 sessions ago, HB 1269 was the peak of that resentment when there was a proposed fixed static cap of less than half of the total NR hunters now. Since then, most residents and nonresidents agree on the overall picture...but have minor disagreements on the best ways to achieve it.

But local/nonlocal resentment will always exist on all scales, in every sport, in every part of the country. It's just human nature I guess.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Coot,

Every day should be take a kid hunting day!


----------



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

Thanks for the information guys. I would like to hook up for a hunt. I am willing and planning on driving a ways while out there. I figured that There would be a lot of pressure in some areas. I am getting anxious to go. You say that If I go early I will miss the migration, Maybe I will drive out there twice. thanks


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Chris or fetch, do you know when does Hoven have til he needs to decide on the caps, if implimenting any? I sure hope he does something. I would imagine he has to make up his mind fairly soon right? like I said before in another post 30k is better than nothing, we definatily, I beleive need some sort of cap here. Seems like everyone and there 4th cousin is heading here this fall.


----------



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

Even though I am from WI I think that there should be a cap on license #'s. In WI we get about 200,000 out of state hunters for the firearm season. It's rediculous.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

It's my understanding there is no technical deadline, only a practical one - in time to get the word out and the procs finalized and printed. The USFWS doesn't set its season paramenters until much later in the summer, so I suppose technically he's got some time. If memory serves, the 30k decision was announced last year about July 1. However, I've heard the decision on zones/caps for this year will be made very soon. If you want to get your $.02 in, you better do it quickly.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Travis,

Please send your comments to:

Governor John Hoeven
600 E. Boulevard Ave.
Bismarck, ND 58505-0001

My out-of-state buddies get more, and nicer, replies from politicans
than me and my in-state buddies do.

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I sent the Governor an email yesterday.Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Mr. Hoeven can also be reached at: [email protected] or 701-328-2200


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

yes as did I e-mail Hoven as well and I to have heard nothing back and I doubt I will. Its just really nice being on the e-tree and the link is right in there makes it alot easier to give a reply. Thanks Dan to for the answer i was looking for.


----------

